# ISPConfig 3.0.5.2 released



## Till (28. März 2013)

ISPConfig 3.0.5.2 is available for download. This release is a bugfix release for ISPConfig 3.0.5.

For a detailed list of changes, please see the changelog section below.

=====================================================
*** New! The ISPConfig 3 manual for ISPConfig 3.0.5 is now available! ***

Version 1.4 for ISPConfig >= 3.0.5 (Date: 02/22/2013)
Author: Falko Timme <ft@falkotimme.com>

373 pages

The manual can be downloaded from these two links:

ISPConfig 3 Manual « ISPConfig – Hosting Control Panel
Version 1.4 Of The ISPConfig 3 Manual (Date: 02/22/2013) Available | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
=====================================================

-----------------------------------------------------
- Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software can be downloaded here:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-3.0.5.2.tar.gz

------------------------------------
- Changelog
------------------------------------

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=index&tasks=&project=3&due=74&status[]=

--------------------------------------
- Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please take a look at the bugtracker:

ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

--------------------------------------
- BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

Please report bugs to the ISPConfig bugtracking system:

ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

----------------------------------------
- Supported Linux Distributions
----------------------------------------

- Debian Etch (4.0) - Squeeze (6.0) and Debian testing
- Ubuntu 7.10 - 12.10
- OpenSuSE 11 - 12.2
- CentOS 5.2 - 6.3
- Fedora 9 - 15

-----------------------------------------
- Installation
-----------------------------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig can be found here:

Documentation « ISPConfig – Hosting Control Panel

or in the text files (named INSTALL_*.txt) which are inside the docs folder of the .tar.gz file.

------------------------------------------
- Update
------------------------------------------

To update existing ISPConfig 3 installations, run this command on the shell:

ispconfig_update.sh

Select "stable" as the update resource. The script will check if an updated version of ISPConfig 3 is available and then download the tar.gz and start the setup script.

Detailed instructions for making a backup before you update can be found here:

How to Update ISPConfig 3 « FAQforge

If the ISPConfig version on your server does not have this script yet, follow the manual update instructions below.

-------------------------------------------
- Manual update instructions
-------------------------------------------


```
cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php
```


----------



## neurex (29. März 2013)

Okay, diesmal das erste Update was gleich zu beginn scheitert 

ispconfig_update.sh auf der Bash aufgerufen, er erkennt das ein neues Update vorhanden ist, lädts herunter, entpackts anschließend und gibt mir dann folgendes mit einem kill aus:



> >> Update
> 
> This software cannot be installed on a server wich runs ISPConfig 2.x.


Update wird nicht durchgeführt... aktuelle Version ist 3.5.0.1


----------



## juergen71 (30. März 2013)

Zitat von neurex:


> Okay, diesmal das erste Update was gleich zu beginn scheitert
> 
> ispconfig_update.sh auf der Bash aufgerufen, er erkennt das ein neues Update vorhanden ist, lädts herunter, entpackts anschließend und gibt mir dann folgendes mit einem kill aus:
> 
> Update wird nicht durchgeführt... aktuelle Version ist 3.5.0.1


Versuch doch manuell zu installieren:


```
cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php
```


----------



## Till (2. Apr. 2013)

Zitat von neurex:


> Okay, diesmal das erste Update was gleich zu beginn scheitert
> 
> ispconfig_update.sh auf der Bash aufgerufen, er erkennt das ein neues Update vorhanden ist, lädts herunter, entpackts anschließend und gibt mir dann folgendes mit einem kill aus:
> 
> ...


Du hast bei dir ein verzeichnis angelegt welches normalerweise ispconfig 2 gehört, wnn der intaller dies findet hricht er ab damit nieman versucht idpconfig 2 mit ispconfig 3 zu aktualisieren, da dies nicht geht.


----------

